# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  OFELIA, femelle née en Février 2016. Est-elle condamnée à passer sa vie au refuge ?

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* OFELIA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 517 669 719 000 18
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 6 ans 8 mois 








Contact


*E-mail :* contact@archedeternite.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 




 





N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM :  OFÉLIA

RACE : race commune

SEXE :  femelle 

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : Née en Février 2016 

COULEUR : pluricoloré

POINT SANTÉ : maigre et faible à son arrivée au refuge fin mai 2016, elle a reprit des forces et se porte bien. 

SON ORIGINE : chiot de Pallady arrivé fin mai 2016.

SON  COMPORTEMENT : Ofélia a beaucoup progressé maintenant elle s'approche  sans problème de l'humain et prend les friandises qu'on lui propose.  Lénuta pense qu'elle peut venir en France, il lui faudra une famille  patiente et douce ayant une maison avec jardin


FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 170.00 EUROS


Arrivera en France, stérilisé, identifié, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

Une  fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association s'occupe du rapatriement  des chiens en France via un transporteur routier agréé. Les chiens ont  tous les documents nécessaires pour l'entrée sur le territoire français.



ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions :   https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*


Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

Contactez nous : parrainage@archedeternite.org 

Ofélia plus jeune :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ofelia ne resistera peut-être pas à  la chaleur de la Roumanie. Ne la laissez pas mourir la-bas.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ofelia pèse 6 kg. C'est un chiot très très sociable.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ofélia attend toujours sa famille

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ofélia a un an ce mois-ci, ne la laissez pas grandir et vieillir au refuge elle mérite mieux que ça.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ofélia attend toujours sa famille

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Mona573

Vous cherchez une famille d'accueil aussi?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Vous cherchez une famille d'accueil aussi?


Oui également. 

*CONTACT FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL :*  *Alexandra* - 0032.475.59.15.35 - *Megane* -   	06.06.83.91.10

----------


## mamounette54

Depuis ces 3 derniers mois, elle a sauvé une cinquantaine de chiens au total, y compris de nombreux chiots. Récemment, une chienne gestante a mis au monde par césarienne 7 petits. Tous ces loulous sauvés sont autant de nouvelles bouches à nourrir et de soins à prodiguer, engendrant de nombreux frais supplémentaires, en terme de croquettes, de soins vétérinaires, de vaccination et de stérilisation. Afin de permettre aux loulous de pouvoir voyager en tout légalité et dans le cadre des normes sanitaires européennes, il est obligatoire de les faire vacciner, stériliser et leur délivrer un passeport avant leur venue en France. Le coût de ces modalités s'élèvent à environ 100 par chien.


c'est pourquoi les loulous doivent vite trouver une famille en France et quitter le refuge

Ofélia étant timide il lui faut mieux vivre dans une maison avec jardin

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle Ofelia avec sa couleur originale attend qu'une famille sintéresse à elle.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

FB d'OFELIA à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> FB d'OFELIA à partager :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Commentaire de Megane juin 2017 "Fuit mon contact, refuse la friandise. Reste discrète."

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle *Ofelia*, toujours aussi discrète je l'ai quand même trouvé moins fuyante que d'habitude même si elle refuse tout contact..

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une pure beauté cette chienne autant à l'intérieur qu'à l'extérieur...

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour OFELIA !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> On repartage sur FB pour OFELIA !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une jolie louloute qui n’intéresse personne...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ne l'oubliez pas...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ofelia est très timide, elle ne se mélange pas trop au reste de la meute et préfère être en retrait.
On peut imaginer que la meute l'effraie et qu'elle n'ose pas s'approcher des humains, une famille calme qui lui laisserait le temps de venir à eux serait surement ce qu'il lui faut.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour OFELIA !
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Elle est magnifique...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La jolie Ofelia est toujours en attente de sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ofelia et Patch jouent 

https://youtu.be/60aVaDfbtGU

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## bab

> OFELIA est en liberté dans l'enceinte du refuge toujours OK congénères

----------


## GADYNETTE

si je compte bien ma toute belle, tu dois avoir 10 ans maintenant et ce serait tellement beau que tu puisses connaître enfin la chaleur d'un doux foyer

----------


## aurore27

> si je compte bien ma toute belle, tu dois avoir 10 ans maintenant et ce serait tellement beau que tu puisses connaître enfin la chaleur d'un doux foyer


Elle est née en février 2016, si on fait le compte, Ofélia doit avoir 11 ans cette année ; il faudrait rectifier sa fiche de présentation.....

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> si je compte bien ma toute belle, tu dois avoir 10 ans maintenant et ce serait tellement beau que tu puisses connaître enfin la chaleur d'un doux foyer


Ofelia a 5 ans, elle est née en 2016.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Elle est née en février 2016, si on fait le compte, Ofélia doit avoir 11 ans cette année ; il faudrait rectifier sa fiche de présentation.....


Sa fiche est correcte, elle est née en 2016 elle a donc 5 ans.

----------


## aurore27

> Ofelia a 5 ans, elle est née en 2016.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sa fiche est correcte, elle est née en 2016 elle a donc 5 ans.


Désolée, je ne sais plus compter....

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Désolée, je ne sais plus compter....


ça arrive parfois ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'aimerais tellement que tous les chiens/chats aient une vie heureuse auprès de maîtres aimants.

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ofélia toujours gentille avec les plus petits qu'elle ... Ofélia tu es touchante depuis le début de ton sauvetage

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*OFELIA* est en liberté dans l'enceinte du refuge  toujours OK congénères

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ofélia a beaucoup progressé maintenant elle s'approche sans problème de  l'humain et prend les friandises qu'on lui propose. Lénuta pense qu'elle  peut venir en France, il lui faudra une famille patiente et douce ayant  une maison avec jardin.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Diane et sa meute... avec *Ofelia* qui essaie de se servir à la source, ni vu ni connu     


Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



https://youtu.be/mi0g1OTedYc

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Ofelia*  :Smile:  toujours proche de nous sans vraiment l'être

----------

